# Is my frog bloated, pregnant, or just fat?



## sunnysideup (Nov 15, 2018)

EDIT: the photos I embedded/attached aren’t showing so I’ll put the links in next to the embedded photos


I’ve had my two azureus PDFs for almost a month now and today I noticed one of them has a large belly. I think my PDFs are about 4-6mo old; just over an inch long. They were tankmates when I bought them and only apart when I QTd them. 

Last week, this is what they looked like (the one I’m concerned about is on the left):







https://flic.kr/p/2dG5Hra







https://flic.kr/p/2dG5Hop







https://flic.kr/p/2cirdkx

6 days later:







https://flic.kr/p/2dBzcX3







https://flic.kr/p/2dBzcXd







https://flic.kr/p/2dG5HY2







https://flic.kr/p/2dG5HY2

S/he is always out and eating the FFs. I just finished their last Panacur treatment for parasites on Monday, so I’m wondering if s/he’s just parasite-free? Is that too much weight to gain in 6 days? Could this be impaction? S/he’s moving around fine and happily chomping down FFs. I had put some larger isopods in the tank (giant orange and powder blues) but I thought they’d be far too large for the frogs to try and eat. I haven’t seen the isos though... Should I stop feeding for a few days? I tried to go a day without feeding since they had lots of FFs the previous day, but they were out hunting and came up to the glass as if to say they were starving so I caved.

Substrate is ABG mix with NZ spaghnum moss on top, some leaf litter, and logs/branches. Since I’m a new owner, any big changes concern me. From a side angle, the fat tummy doesn’t look so bad, but from behind, it is quite noticeable. Since they’re no longer in the QT tanks, it’s tougher monitoring poop. It’s harder to spot and I’m not sure if the isos (if they’re still alive!) are churning through it. 

Appreciate any insight. Is my frog impacted, bloated, pregnant, or fat?


----------



## Aholbrook (Nov 22, 2018)

I would take her to the vet.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Everyday feeding likely means your frogs are just tubby.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Aholbrook said:


> I would take her to the vet.


Why, exactly?


----------



## sunnysideup (Nov 15, 2018)

DPfarr said:


> Everyday feeding likely means your frogs are just tubby.


You might be right. Both frogs are currently very actively searching for FFs. They seem to be bad hunters, so I may go a day without feeding them. From what I read online, I should feed juvies small amounts every day (either 1-2x per day) as much as they’ll eat in 20min. I’m hoping this added weight is due to the parasites being gone. As you can see from the side, my frog looks pretty slim. It’s just the back view that s/he seems to be a fatty


----------



## sunnysideup (Nov 15, 2018)

Aholbrook said:


> I would take her to the vet.


Appreciate your input. Can you explain why? Do you think it’s impaction?

From the side view, s/he looks normal. I’m inclined to believe s/he’s finally putting on weight since the parasites are gone/I feed often. Both are very active and search for FFs (but they’re a little stupid and if the FFs done move they think there’s no food so after 10min I have to sort of disturb the FFs so they move). I’m really hoping it’s not impaction since they are very active and hungry (searching for food). 

I don’t think it’s pregnant now since I think they’re still too young to be mating (I can’t sex them yet). 

Later this week, I’m going to try and find the isopods. I’ve looked under the 2 cork pieces and haven’t seen them. Before adding the frogs, the giant orange and powder blues were pretty active on top of the substrate. Not sure if they just found better hiding places. I only added 7 isos since it’s a small 5.5 gal tank (they were having a tough time finding food in their 20 gal). If the isos are gone, I’ll know the frogs are them and it might be impaction. What’s the treatment for impaction? I think I’ve read people soaking their frogs to help with impaction?

I thought it was ok to put giant orange and powder blues in the enclosure since they’re too large for the frogs to try and eat, but mb I’m wrong. Others seem to do it successfully so hopefully they’re still alive! 

Happy holidays and thanks again for the advice


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

sunnysideup said:


> Appreciate your input. Can you explain why? Do you think it’s impaction?


Aholbrook has been logged in here since I posted a request for clarification on this point, and did not respond. I think it is safe to disregard an offhand comment that the poster of which won't even defend.

I can't see your pics (need to login to see them, apparently), but if some animal is eating well, behaving normally, and putting on weight after a tough time in their life, I'd not suspect anything remotely amiss. I don't know about frogs, but all the scores of other kinds of animals I care for (fish, reptiles, livestock, humans...) respond to digestive issues by firstly failing to feed properly.


----------



## sunnysideup (Nov 15, 2018)

Thank you! I agree, since they seem to be doing fine (actively hunting for food) and clearly have an appetite, I’d like to assume they’re just getting tubby. While I’m happy they’re gaining weight, I don’t want to overfeed. I’ve read if they grow too fast then they’re at risk for developing MBD or other bone disorders. I know you can’t see the pix (apologies, I dunno how to embed the photos properly), but is a little chub ok in frogs? I know CB tend to be a little overweight compared to WC. Hopefully, they’re just happy and healthy. I’ll try to go one day without feeding them. Thanks again for your insight! Happy holidays!


----------



## Aholbrook (Nov 22, 2018)

Sorry I read responses I just was saying what I’d do I’m still learning. I researched on the internet for over an hour and learned that the vet could tell through ultrasound and I forgot to respond. It was irresponsible to post and not respond sorry about that. How’s she doing btw 😊.


----------



## sunnysideup (Nov 15, 2018)

Aholbrook said:


> Sorry I read responses I just was saying what I’d do I’m still learning. I researched on the internet for over an hour and learned that the vet could tell through ultrasound and I forgot to respond. It was irresponsible to post and not respond sorry about that. How’s she doing btw 😊.


No worries! I wish the default for posts is an instant email notification; I figured you may have simply opted for no notifications. I’m still learning, too, but I think they are just tubby since they’re now parasite-free and putting on weight. They are both doing fine, eating a ton and actively hunting. I’ve def seen the “fat” one poop daily for the past few days. The only concern I have is the color of his poop since it’s been a light brown instead of the usual dark brown. I’ll take in a sample of his fecals and see if there’s anything wrong. Thanks for your concern and advice!


----------

